# Activobank funciona como el culo: historia de una odisea



## Amstrad (20 Ene 2010)

Sólo explicaros a los que estéis pensando en daros de alta en Activobank mi mala experiencia. Más que nada para que os ahorréis los problemas, sobretodo habiendo otros bancos online con ofertas similares.
He perdido dos mañanas en dos oficinas del Banco Sabadell. El primer dia me hicieron el contrato de banca electrónica mal, en vez del contrato de Activobank me hacen el de Banco Sabadell, estuve más de 1h en la oficina porque el gestor que era de la quinta de Alfredo Landa no se aclaraba con el ordenador ni con la impresora.
Al comprobar en casa que no podía acceder a la web desde el teléfono de atención al cliente me dicen que el contrato está mal, pero que no pasa nada, que si voy a una oficina me lo arreglan en un momento. Meeeec! Mentira.
Segunda mañana: más de 1h en otra oficina. Tampoco se aclaraban como se hacía, después de varias llamadas por parte de la gestora al teléfono de atención al cliente, me acaba diciendo que no puede darme de alta hasta que no lo autoricen en la zona (?). Excusa barata para quitarme del medio por la cola que se estaba formando.
Desde el telefono de activobank me dan la razón y me dan a entender que las oficinas de Banco Sabadell están llenas de inútiles.
En fin, un cliente menos, me voy a Ibanesto a ver que tal.


----------



## William_ (20 Ene 2010)

Yo soy cliente de activobank, desde primeros de mes y me ha ido fenomenal, con todos los trámites que he hecho, y 4 % a 6 meses.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (20 Ene 2010)

Pues será un caso puntual porque mi corta experincia con ellos es magnifica:

1/Rellené datos por internet
2/Fuí a la oficina y en 5 minutos firmé el contrato y me dieron las claves y el num de cuenta
3/Hice la tranferencia a esa nueva cuenta y al dia siguiente ya estaba el dinero e ipso-facto abrí el deposito al 4%


----------



## William_ (20 Ene 2010)

Y si llevas a un amigo, pues te prorrogan 3 meses más el 4.


----------



## Revienter (20 Ene 2010)

Mi experiencia hasta ahora, ha sido buena, Meti la pasta, obtuve la rentabilidad y la saque sin problemas.
Respecto a la contratacion no tuve problemas, aunque en la oficina te miran como si te hubieras tirado a su hija.
Por poner pegas:
-El usuario y clave, los introduces en la pagina principal, creo que esto no es muy seguro. Aunque luego en la operativa te piden firma y coordenadas.
-La web es un poco cutre y nada clara.
-La Atencion telefonica es de L-V, por la noche o finde olvidate.
-Te cobran 10 ebros por la tarjeta, eso si personalizadas.
La cuenta nomina esta muy bien, 1,5%, para mi mejor que el 3% de los recibos.
Nota global: 7


----------



## William_ (20 Ene 2010)

Puedes encontrarte a una comercial que esté buena y tal.


----------



## redx (20 Ene 2010)

Amstrad dijo:


> Sólo explicaros a los que estéis pensando en daros de alta en Activobank mi mala experiencia. Más que nada para que os ahorréis los problemas, sobretodo habiendo otros bancos online con ofertas similares.
> He perdido dos mañanas en dos oficinas del Banco Sabadell. El primer dia me hicieron el contrato de banca electrónica mal, en vez del contrato de Activobank me hacen el de Banco Sabadell, estuve más de 1h en la oficina porque el gestor que era de la quinta de Alfredo Landa no se aclaraba con el ordenador ni con la impresora.
> Al comprobar en casa que no podía acceder a la web desde el teléfono de atención al cliente me dicen que el contrato está mal, pero que no pasa nada, que si voy a una oficina me lo arreglan en un momento. Meeeec! Mentira.
> Segunda mañana: más de 1h en otra oficina. Tampoco se aclaraban como se hacía, después de varias llamadas por parte de la gestora al teléfono de atención al cliente, me acaba diciendo que no puede darme de alta hasta que no lo autoricen en la zona (?). Excusa barata para quitarme del medio por la cola que se estaba formando.
> ...



Pues yo he tenido la misma experiencia que tú este mismo mes. En mi caso han sido 3 visitas a la oficina y otras tantas llamadas al teléfono de atención al cliente. Para más inri hice una transferencia de 12000 euros pensando que ya tenía activa la cuenta y al ver que no me salía reflejado en su página web me acaban diciendo que la documentación enviada por la oficina estaba mal (y eso que la enviaron escaneada para acelerar el proceso después de las cagadas anteriores) y que el dinero estaba retenido (todo esto durante 10 días). Me dijeron que me pondrían la apertura del depósito con fecha del día en el que hice la transferencia pero vista la incompetencia en ese mismo momento mordiéndome la lengua para no enviarlos a todos a tomar por c**o les dije que devolvieran la transferencia inmediatamente y rompieran el contrato porque si para hacer un ingreso me encontraba con todos esos problemas no me quería imaginar el día que quisiese retirar el dinero. 
Como he dicho en otro hilo este es mi caso personal y no quiero decir que a todo el mundo le vaya mal, pero viendo tu mensaje ahora me dá más que pensar.


Saludos


----------



## egarenc (20 Ene 2010)

mi experiencia tambien es positiva, hace un año me di de alta sin prblemas, me cumplio un deposito y después la deje a cero recientemente he vuelto a meter pasta aprovechando el nuevo deposito al 3,25. 
Respecto al hecho de tener que ir a la oficina e identificarte, me parece desde el punto de vista de seguridad un acierto. Despues, que te encuentres a un inutil en la oficina es bastante normal, creo que en ese sector abundan´.


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Ene 2010)

Yo no he tenido problemas con esta gente. Eso sí, abrí un depósito de bienvenida de esos que había al 11% _in illo tempore_ (a ver si vuelven) y creo que un depósito después a seis meses. Y ya está: me llevé la pasta y tengo muerta de risa la cuenta desde entonces a la espera de ofertas interesantes. Es lo que tiene ser un subastero.


----------



## Amstrad (20 Ene 2010)

redx dijo:


> Pues yo he tenido la misma experiencia que tú este mismo mes. En mi caso han sido 3 visitas a la oficina y otras tantas llamadas al teléfono de atención al cliente. Para más inri hice una transferencia de 12000 euros pensando que ya tenía activa la cuenta y al ver que no me salía reflejado en su página web me acaban diciendo que la documentación enviada por la oficina estaba mal (y eso que la enviaron escaneada para acelerar el proceso después de las cagadas anteriores) y que el dinero estaba retenido (todo esto durante 10 días). Me dijeron que me pondrían la apertura del depósito con fecha del día en el que hice la transferencia pero vista la incompetencia en ese mismo momento mordiéndome la lengua para no enviarlos a todos a tomar por c**o les dije que devolvieran la transferencia inmediatamente y rompieran el contrato porque si para hacer un ingreso me encontraba con todos esos problemas no me quería imaginar el día que quisiese retirar el dinero.
> Como he dicho en otro hilo este es mi caso personal y no quiero decir que a todo el mundo le vaya mal, pero viendo tu mensaje ahora me dá más que pensar.
> 
> 
> Saludos



A mi el gestor de activobank que me atendió por teléfono me reconoció que es muy común que los empleados de las oficinas del Banco Sabadell se equivoquen al dar de alta las cuentas de activobank. También me reconoció de que en muchos casos es que no ponen interés porque aunque son el mismo grupo a los del BS ni les va ni les viene darte un buen servicio.
En fin, vista la experiencia antes de empezar, prefiero no meter allí mi pasta, por si las moscas.
Estoy de acuerdo con los otros foreros en que como ING no hay ninguna por ahora.


----------



## Buster (20 Ene 2010)

caco3 dijo:


> Es lo que tiene ser un subastero.



¡Y a mucha honra, oiga!


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Ene 2010)

Amstrad dijo:


> También me reconoció de que en muchos casos es que no ponen interés porque aunque son el mismo grupo a los del BS ni les va ni les viene darte un buen servicio.



No es el mismo grupo, es el mismo banco. Simplemente es otra sucursal.


----------



## lobox (21 Ene 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¡Y a mucha honra, oiga!



como ya puse yo por ahi. Hace un par de años me di de alta con ellos y despues del paseillo la di de baja. Hace 15 dias la quise dar de alta de nuevo para aprovechar el 4% y debian tener apuntado que soy subastero porque en la aplicacion me bloqueo el alta y la de la sucursal se quedo pasmada. Despues de media hora y varias llamadas de la empleada a central (me figuro) me dieron de alta.
Asi que ya sabeis BS no se olvida nunca de los subasteros.


----------



## Blackbird (21 Ene 2010)

Por lo que dices es un problema más de oficina que de banco. Yo muevo la pasta entre ActivBank y ING para que se consideren nuevos ingresos y ningún problema. Por cierto, si finalmente te vas a dar de alta, dilo por aquí, porque habrá gente que le interesará ser tu "amigo" y sacarse un deposito interesante (creo que al 4%)


----------



## orcblin (21 Ene 2010)

pues yo desde diciembre y bien sigo con el depósito al 4%, sin problemas,
en 2 días tenía todo listo, uno llamar por teléfono y dar tus datos y otro recoger y firmar la documentación.
después hice la prueba de enviar pasta y sacarla  y como fue bien, pues hice después el depósito *

lo hice, por si cuando quisiera sacar pasta, no me pidieran cosas raras, como a veces el número de móvil de un día para otro.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (21 Ene 2010)

Una duda para los que ya llevais tiempo en activobank: Tengo entendido que te mandan una tarjeta de debito (De la que tengo entendido que te cobran 10 eur) pero ya llevo 2 semanas con ellos y ni rastro de ninguna tarjeta (ni falta que me hace,puesto que yo tiro de transferencias)

A vosotros os la han enviado?


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (21 Ene 2010)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Una duda para los que ya llevais tiempo en activobank: Tengo entendido que te mandan una tarjeta de debito (De la que tengo entendido que te cobran 10 eur) pero ya llevo 2 semanas con ellos y ni rastro de ninguna tarjeta (ni falta que me hace,puesto que yo tiro de transferencias)
> 
> A vosotros os la han enviado?




Depende de lo que dijeras en la oficina del BS el dia que fuiste a firmar los contratos.

Yo dije claramente que solo queria la cuenta para hacer depositos, por eso creo que no tengo tarjeta de debito tampoco.

Llama a atencion al cliente a ver que te cuentan.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (21 Ene 2010)

BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM dijo:


> Depende de lo que dijeras en la oficina del BS el dia que fuiste a firmar los contratos.
> 
> Yo dije claramente que solo queria la cuenta para hacer depositos, por eso creo que no tengo tarjeta de debito tampoco.
> 
> Llama a atencion al cliente a ver que te cuentan.



A mi ni me dijeron nada de tarjeta ni yo dije nada,ni aparece rastro de ella en los contratos asi que supongo que me quedo sin tarjeta,cosa que me alegra puesto que no necesito.


----------



## CaCO3 (22 Ene 2010)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Una duda para los que ya llevais tiempo en activobank: Tengo entendido que te mandan una tarjeta de debito (De la que tengo entendido que te cobran 10 eur) pero ya llevo 2 semanas con ellos y ni rastro de ninguna tarjeta (ni falta que me hace,puesto que yo tiro de transferencias)
> 
> A vosotros os la han enviado?



No recuerdo nada: yo sólo sé que no tengo.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Ene 2010)

Me registre por internet y cuando al terminar me solicitaban que fuera a una oficina a firmar no se que papeles los mande a tomar por culo. ¿ Eso es banca online ? Pues eso, que sigo en ING que por lo menos saben hacer las cosas bien.


----------



## Verdi (22 Ene 2010)

*ActivoBank antepone siempre a sus clientes*

Desde ActivoBank deseamos, en primer lugar, pedir disculpas a este y a cualquier otro cliente que han confiado en nosotros, y que por cualquier malentendido les hayamos podido ocasionar alguna molestia.
ActivoBank, como integrante del Grupo BancoSabadell trata siempre de responder a la expectación generada a nuestros clientes, ofreciendo la más alta calidad de servicio. Sin embargo, en algún caso puntual y ajeno a nuestros deseos, pudiera haber defraudado dichas expectativas. Por ello agradecemos siempre cualquier crítica, que entendemos constructiva, pues nos ayuda a detectar áreas de mejora y ofrecer un buen servicio de calidad a nuestros clientes.
Agradeceríamos al este cliente se ponga en contacto con nosotros a través del teléfono de Línea Activa 902-22.84.86 o del correo Contactar dentro de nuestra web.


----------



## asm2001 (22 Ene 2010)

yo me registre por la web y el dia que fui a la oficina mas cercana tarde 15 mins en firmar, me dieron un poco la brasa con meter la nomina en una cuenta del sabadell pero porque casualmente es la oficina dnd la empresa tiene una cuenta y queria que los empleados metieramos la nomina en el sabadell, pero poco mas.

A los 2 dias estaba probando a transferir 5€ a ver q tal y a los 5 dias metiendo la pasta para el deposito 4%.

Por cierto, la web es fea y tirando a cutre, pero bueno.

Y un forero ha dicho 4% a 6 meses? el cualo?


----------



## artemis (22 Ene 2010)

Verdi dijo:


> Desde ActivoBank deseamos, en primer lugar, pedir disculpas a este y a cualquier otro cliente que han confiado en nosotros, y que por cualquier malentendido les hayamos podido ocasionar alguna molestia.
> ActivoBank, como integrante del Grupo BancoSabadell trata siempre de responder a la expectación generada a nuestros clientes, ofreciendo la más alta calidad de servicio. Sin embargo, en algún caso puntual y ajeno a nuestros deseos, pudiera haber defraudado dichas expectativas. Por ello agradecemos siempre cualquier crítica, que entendemos constructiva, pues nos ayuda a detectar áreas de mejora y ofrecer un buen servicio de calidad a nuestros clientes.
> Agradeceríamos al este cliente se ponga en contacto con nosotros a través del teléfono de Línea Activa 902-22.84.86 o del correo Contactar dentro de nuestra web.



Hola Verdi, no es esta la forma mas normal de contactar con alguien de tu banco, pero me parece muy bien, yo soy cliente desde hace poco, veo un par de carencias a la página, cuando haces el login, la página sigue siendo igual y es poco intuitiva, se agradeceria que una vez entras, cambiara todo con un menu ya visualizando tus cuentas y no tener que pinchar en Activo online, otra cosa a mejorar es la sensacion de poca seguridad, ya que otras webs bancarias introduces tu usuario y contraseña con teclados virtuales, a parte de que lo que mas me choco es que por teléfono una telefonista me preguntara directamente mi contraseña, volvemos a que en otros bancos tienen sistemas mas avanzados y lo introduces a traves del teléfono, porque yo no se que grado de curiosidad tiene esa empleada y si desde su casa va ir entrando a las cuentas de los clientes y mucho menos a quien tiene de familia y si pueden llegar averiguar mis datos.
Otra duda/queja es el activo movil, no lo entendí muy bien, pero parecia que era un servicio que se cobra a parte, cuando en otros bancos online es gratuito para confirmar transferencias y otras modificaciones.

Un saludo


----------



## artemis (22 Ene 2010)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Una duda para los que ya llevais tiempo en activobank: Tengo entendido que te mandan una tarjeta de debito (De la que tengo entendido que te cobran 10 eur) pero ya llevo 2 semanas con ellos y ni rastro de ninguna tarjeta (ni falta que me hace,puesto que yo tiro de transferencias)
> 
> A vosotros os la han enviado?



A mi no me dieron la tarjeta ni la quiero y menos pagar 10 euros...


----------



## Amstrad (22 Ene 2010)

Verdi dijo:


> Desde ActivoBank deseamos, en primer lugar, pedir disculpas a este y a cualquier otro cliente que han confiado en nosotros, y que por cualquier malentendido les hayamos podido ocasionar alguna molestia.
> ActivoBank, como integrante del Grupo BancoSabadell trata siempre de responder a la expectación generada a nuestros clientes, ofreciendo la más alta calidad de servicio. Sin embargo, en algún caso puntual y ajeno a nuestros deseos, pudiera haber defraudado dichas expectativas. Por ello agradecemos siempre cualquier crítica, que entendemos constructiva, pues nos ayuda a detectar áreas de mejora y ofrecer un buen servicio de calidad a nuestros clientes.
> Agradeceríamos al este cliente se ponga en contacto con nosotros a través del teléfono de Línea Activa 902-22.84.86 o del correo Contactar dentro de nuestra web.



Yo ya os presenté la queja a vuestro e-mail y me dijisteis que os pondriáis en contacto con la oficina en cuestión y me daríais una solución.
Fumando espero.
Eso sí, sentado para no cansarme.


----------



## Amstrad (22 Ene 2010)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Me registre por internet y cuando al terminar me solicitaban que fuera a una oficina a firmar no se que papeles los mande a tomar por culo. ¿ Eso es banca online ? Pues eso, que sigo en ING que por lo menos saben hacer las cosas bien.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Activobank la peor banca online con diferencia.


----------



## Amstrad (22 Ene 2010)

Ah! y otra cosa que es de risa es el teléfono de atención con horario de funcionarios y siempre, siempre, siempre tienes que esperar porque "todos nuestros agentes están ocupados", y en muchos casos después de 5 minutos a la espera hay que colgar y volver a llamar.


----------



## vktr81 (23 Ene 2010)

Hola, mi experiencia en Activobank no es mala pero tampoco es inmejorable. Me explico.

Efectivamente los del Banco Sabadell no lo tienen muy por la mano el tema y conmigo también se demoraron algo. Pero una vez finalizados los trámites pude abrir el depósito al 4% sin problemas y un familiar mío al que se lo recomendé lo hizo también sin más. La verdad es que la página y la atención en las oficinas del Sabadell no son de lo mejor y, claro. ING les da mil patadas a todos los bancos online ciertamente. Pero podéis estar tranquilos y abrir el depósitos ahí.

Respecto a la tarjeta te cobran 10 euracos por pedirla sí pero la tienes que solicitar expresamente. Por eso a los que no la solicitasteis no os la darán y tampoco os cobrarán nada faltaría. La ventaja de esta tarjeta es que es de las pocas que es servired y puede sacarse desde cualquier cajero sin comisiones. La web no es muy buena pero es suficiente para lo que se pretende que es abrir un depósito con ellos y luego largar el dinero a otra parte.

--------------------------------
*Mi estrategia de inversión y ahorro en: Ahorrador Compulsivo*


----------



## xaviermarin (27 Ene 2010)

Buenos días a todos, 

Soy Xavier Marín y trabajo para Banco Sabadell como community manager. Os agradezco todos vuestros comentarios (especialmente artemis, vktr81, amstrad, redx) ya que son de gran ayuda para mejorar, en este caso concreto, todo lo relacionado con apertura de cuentas en ActivoBank. 

Me interesa mucho contactar especialmente, si fuera posible, con Amstrad y RedX para conocer con más detalle su caso y revisar lo sucedido. Mi dirección de correo electrónico es marinxav en bancosabadell.com. 

He visto algunas dudas en los post cuyas respuestas os pongo a continuación:

- megamik: por tu comentario hemos tomado nota de publicar correctamente los horarios, de atención que en el caso de oficinas del Banco son de octubre a marzo de 8:15 a 14h (jueves hasta las 18:30). El resto de meses los jueves sólo hasta las 14h.

- artemis: el servicio de alertas por sms Activo Móvil es gratuito para determinadas alertas (movimientos con tarjeta superiores a 150€, alertas de seguridad - incluye cambios de pin, bloqueo de contrato por reintentos en el acceso, transferencias de más de 1000€, entre otros -. También es gratuito el aviso de ingreso de nómina. Además semestralmente también son gratis los 20 primeros sms que a parte de los mencionados recibas por tu configuración personal del sistema. El resto tienen un coste de 0,15€/sms.

Insisto en agradeceros el haber compartido vuestro punto de vista y experiencia en este foro. 

A vuestra disposición! 

Xavi.


----------



## xaviermarin (27 Ene 2010)

ops, veo que el sistema ha interpretado como smileys las horas. Repito el fragmento a la consulta de megamik

- megamik: son de octubre a marzo de las 8 15 h a 14 h (jueves hasta las 18 30 h). El resto de meses los jueves sólo hasta las 14 h.


----------



## artemis (27 Ene 2010)

cojoncio dijo:


> Buenas, se agradece que se aclaren las dudas, una última, lo de pasar a firmar por la misma sucursal como último trámite es así ? en caso afirmativo, ¿ vais a cambiar a un sistema más comodo para el usuario por correo ?
> 
> Gracias



Ya te confirmo que es así, yo espero que no cambien el sistema porque es mas rápido que no tener que esperar que te manden la documentación y devolverla firmada, que tardan mas tiempo en formalizarse todo y lo que interesa es mover rápido el dinero, hasta ing esta abriendo sucursales para mejorar este paso.


----------



## Amstrad (27 Ene 2010)

xaviermarin dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> Soy Xavier Marín y trabajo para Banco Sabadell como community manager. Os agradezco todos vuestros comentarios (especialmente artemis, vktr81, amstrad, redx) ya que son de gran ayuda para mejorar, en este caso concreto, todo lo relacionado con apertura de cuentas en ActivoBank.
> 
> ...



Por mi parte ya os envié una queja a vuestro e-mail de atención al cliente de activobank, de la cual recibí el acuse de recibo. No sé quien se lee estos e-mails pero visto que no han movido un dedo está claro que quien sea no le debe importar mucho lo que en él le explicaba. Y eso que ya os avisé de que iba a explicar el matrato sufrido por los foros de internet. 
En fin, que "on no hi ha no en raja" verdad? 
Saludos


----------



## El_Presi (27 Ene 2010)

que nivelazo de foro, somos tan importantes que vienen aquí a resolver nuestros problemas


----------



## Amstrad (27 Ene 2010)

El_Presi dijo:


> que nivelazo de foro, somos tan importantes que vienen aquí a resolver nuestros problemas



hombre tanto como a "resolver"...
Vienen para ver sus fallos de organización. Garrafales por cierto.


----------



## William_ (27 Ene 2010)

Soy cliente de activobank, y no tengo ninguna queja, me está yendo bastante bien. 

Pd. Agradezco al señor Xavier que haya entrrado en el hilo para aclarar cosas.


----------



## redx (27 Ene 2010)

xaviermarin dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> Soy Xavier Marín y trabajo para Banco Sabadell como community manager. Os agradezco todos vuestros comentarios (especialmente artemis, vktr81, amstrad, redx) ya que son de gran ayuda para mejorar, en este caso concreto, todo lo relacionado con apertura de cuentas en ActivoBank.
> 
> ...



Xavi, se agradece el interés pero no creo que este sea el lugar al que tengáis que venir a solucionar los problemas de vuestro cliente. Si queréis mejorar os recomiendo que empecéis por vuestro servicio de atención telefónico y la comunicación con el personal de las oficinas. Por mi parte después de hacerme perder mi tiempo y mi dinero (me tuvisteis retenidos 12000 euros durante diez días) no me ha quedado buena imagen de vuestra entidad y si decidí no seguir adelante con la apertura de la cuenta fue porque no veía mucha iniciativa por querer resolver mi problema (si no llamaba yo nadie me informaba que la cuenta estaba inactiva). 

Saludos


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (28 Ene 2010)

Personalmente siempre me fue muy bien con activobank, tanto, que convencí a mis padres y a mis suegros para que se hicieran clientes y fue un auténtico desastre.

El proceso para ser cliente de activobank sólo funciona bien si puedes ir personalmente a una sucursal de activobank (creo que sólo hay en Madrid y Barcelona), si tienes que ir a otra, hay posibilidades enormes de que el proceso se dilate. Mis suegros llevan a día de hoy casi un mes con una cantidad importante de dinero en una cuenta sin remunerar de una caja de ahorros catalana de la que querían huir lo más rápidamente posible, porque activobank rechazó llevar a cabo la ote, puesto que no habían recibido una documentación que la oficina del Grupo en la que se presentaron mis suegros, debe mandar a activobank. Después de varias llamadas telefónicas a un número 902, lo último que les dijeron es que ya estaba solucionado y que el lunes pasado procedían a reactivar (¿?) la ote. Si todo va bien para cuando llegue el dinero a activobank habrá pasado más de un mes!!! desde que la ote les llegó.

El caso de mis padres fue aún peor, también tuvieron problemas en la oficina en la que se presentaron puesto que no les pudieron dar las claves por no se que motivo y tardaron una semana en conseguir el alta, pero lo más indignante fue lo que ocurrió después.

Mi madre quería dar puerta a su caja de ahorros (la misma entidad catalana de la que mis suegros querían huir) y llevarse a activobank su nómina. Tras abrirse la cta. y realizar la ote, procedió a solicitar una tarjeta de débito (de débito, no de crédito). Después de un montón de tiempo sin recibir la tarjeta llamaron a activobank y les dijeron que se la habían denegado!!!, pero que como ahora ya tenía un deposito constituido que la podía volver a pedir. Así lo hizo, dando un voto de confianza debido a lo bien que yo le había hablado de activobank. Bueno, pues de nuevo se la denegaron!!! una tarjeta de débito!! por lo menos en esta ocasión mandaron un e-mail para comunicarle que hasta que no hubiera nómina y movimientos en la cta. nada de tarjeta. Mi madre ya iba a solicitar a su empresa que le cambiaran la domiciliación de la nómina de nuevo a otro banco (la nómina no había llegado aún a activobank pero ya se había comunicado a la empresa el cambio de banco), cuando la tarjeta le llegó(¿?). Por ahora no ha cambiado la nómina y ha dado un nuevo voto de confianza (creo que inmerecido) a activobank.

Esto de la tarjeta me parece especialmente fuera de lugar por varias razones:

1. en ninguna parte de la web se habla de condiciones para solicitar una tarjeta.
2. la tarjeta tiene un coste de emisión (por mucho que lo quieran llamar de otra forma) de 10 €, que no es mucho, pero en otros bancos on line es gratis
3. en un banco on-line no existe otra forma de sacar dinero que la tarjeta o las transferencias y si quieres que sea tu único banco, lo único que queda es la tarjeta

Otro detalle que no me gusta es que haya que llamar a un 902, cuando otros bancos como oficina directa te dan la posibilidad de llamar a un fijo normal, y la mayoría, como ing tienen un 901 que es mucho más barato (no hace falta que me me contéis lo de la web de no más números 900, yo hablo del número que ellos publican).

Activobank es un banco que tiene detalles que le honran (la rápidez en dar fecha valor a las transferencias o la remuneración de sus depósitos, por ejemplo) pero con muchos problemas de coordinación con las oficinas del grupo banco sabadell y fallos de información en su web.

El mensaje que implicitamente se traslada a los clientes es que activobank no puede ser tu único banco. Otros como oficina directa, ing, ibanesto o tubancaja, precisamente intentan que el cliente vea que no necesitan ningún banco más, que todo lo tienen en internet.

Un saludo.


----------



## Amstrad (28 Ene 2010)

Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 dijo:


> Personalmente siempre me fue muy bien con activobank, tanto, que convencí a mis padres y a mis suegros para que se hicieran clientes y fue un auténtico desastre.
> 
> El proceso para ser cliente de activobank sólo funciona bien si puedes ir personalmente a una sucursal de activobank (creo que sólo hay en Madrid y Barcelona), si tienes que ir a otra, hay posibilidades enormes de que el proceso se dilate. Mis suegros llevan a día de hoy casi un mes con una cantidad importante de dinero en una cuenta sin remunerar de una caja de ahorros catalana de la que querían huir lo más rápidamente posible, porque activobank rechazó llevar a cabo la ote, puesto que no habían recibido una documentación que la oficina del Grupo en la que se presentaron mis suegros, debe mandar a activobank. Después de varias llamadas telefónicas a un número 902, lo último que les dijeron es que ya estaba solucionado y que el lunes pasado procedían a reactivar (¿?) la ote. Si todo va bien para cuando llegue el dinero a activobank habrá pasado más de un mes!!! desde que la ote les llegó.
> 
> ...



Parece que no son problemas puntuales sino algo generalizado.
Que sigan saliendo casos! Eso ayudará a posibles incautos.


----------



## Burbujólogo (29 Ene 2010)

yo tabién soy cliente de activobank y en líneas generales estoy contento también. Estoy de acuerdo que su modelo es bueno como "tu otro banco".

He alucinado un poco con la respuesta de xaviermarin. No encuentro muy lógico que intente solucionar las cosas a través del foro, pero por otra parte es una señal que la banca se tiene que currar a los clientes como antiguamente.

Pero vaya, prefiero esto que la política de las cajitas i banquitos que afrontan la crisis aumentando las comisiones.


----------



## Revienter (29 Ene 2010)

No mas 900 y Activobank, en google y te muestra numero de 7cifras, gratis si tienes adsl.


----------



## sopelmar (29 Ene 2010)

El_Presi dijo:


> que nivelazo de foro, somos tan importantes que vienen aquí a resolver nuestros problemas



y la montaña vino a mahoma :ouch:

lo de recibir el sobre pa la firma y vuelta a mandar a madrid es un coñazo eso deberia desaparecer porque hoy se falsifica todo y la firma es una barrera de control de cuando maricastaña :56:


----------



## tracyjan_borrado (31 Ene 2010)

xaviermarin dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> Soy Xavier Marín y trabajo para Banco Sabadell como community manager. Os agradezco todos vuestros comentarios (especialmente artemis, vktr81, amstrad, redx) ya que son de gran ayuda para mejorar, en este caso concreto, todo lo relacionado con apertura de cuentas en ActivoBank.
> 
> ...



Hola Xavi,

Si fueras tan amable, me gustaría que contestaras a unas preguntas:

¿Por qué está tan de moda preguntar por el *nivel de estudios* en los formularios bancarios? Supongo que esa información es muy valiosa a la hora de ofrecer swaps y preferentes. ¿Me equivoco?

Ahora mismo estáis ofreciendo similares o mejores condiciones en los depósitos que joyitas como CCM, Citibank o Bancaja; por lo que me surge una duda: ¿Qué *grado de empufamiento* tiene el Sabadell para ofrecer depósitos al 4%? 

Y por último, ¿te veías hace un par de años en foros de internet buscando y/o resolviendo dudas a los clientes a los que machacabais mediante *comisiones y clausulas abusivas*?

Gracias por su tiempo, 

tracyjan


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Feb 2010)

tracyjan dijo:


> Hola Xavi,
> 
> Si fueras tan amable, me gustaría que contestaras a unas preguntas:
> 
> ...




JODE, en mi pueblo eso se llama repartir cera... XDD

No creo que te conteste...


----------



## Magnolius (1 Feb 2010)

El señor xaviermarin de ActivoBank no sabe donde se ha metido.
Por otro lado os puedo decir que mi experiencia personal con ActivoBank como banco secundario ha sido muy buena. No me han dado ningún problema hasta ahora.


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (1 Feb 2010)

Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 dijo:


> Personalmente siempre me fue muy bien con activobank, tanto, que convencí a mis padres y a mis suegros para que se hicieran clientes y fue un auténtico desastre.
> 
> El proceso para ser cliente de activobank sólo funciona bien si puedes ir personalmente a una sucursal de activobank (creo que sólo hay en Madrid y Barcelona), si tienes que ir a otra, hay posibilidades enormes de que el proceso se dilate. Mis suegros llevan a día de hoy casi un mes con una cantidad importante de dinero en una cuenta sin remunerar de una caja de ahorros catalana de la que querían huir lo más rápidamente posible, porque activobank rechazó llevar a cabo la ote, puesto que no habían recibido una documentación que la oficina del Grupo en la que se presentaron mis suegros, debe mandar a activobank. Después de varias llamadas telefónicas a un número 902, lo último que les dijeron es que ya estaba solucionado y que el lunes pasado procedían a reactivar (¿?) la ote. Si todo va bien para cuando llegue el dinero a activobank habrá pasado más de un mes!!! desde que la ote les llegó.



Me autocito para continuar con la historia de mis suegros.

Hoy mi señora llama a activobank para ver como está la cosa. Se suponía que todo estaba solucionado, pero para nada!! resulta de lo de la reactivación (¿?) de la ote nada de nada, que en unos días se arreglaría. Yo, que me olía lo que pasaba le dije que volviera a llamar y que preguntara únicamente si la cuenta estaba activa o no. Y lo que yo me pensaba, un mes después la cuenta aún está pendiente de activar porque la documentación no ha llegado. Un rato después de la conversación mi señora abrió su correo electrónico y se encontró con que ¡¡¡¡ mis suegros tienen que ir de nuevo a identificarse!!!, no lo podían haber dicho antes!! nos tienen un mes mareados a llamadas, a un tlfno.que no es gratis, nos mienten y nos pierden la documentación.

Sres. de Activobank, ya que leen vds. este foro, pónganse las pilas porque funcionan muy, muy mal.

Personalmente mi idea de activobank ha cambiado radicalmente, me temo que tengo que decir que el titulo del hilo hace honor a la realidad.


----------



## magister2000 (1 Feb 2010)

Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 dijo:


> Me autocito para continuar con la historia de mis suegros.
> 
> Hoy mi señora llama a activobank para ver como está la cosa. Se suponía que todo estaba solucionado, pero para nada!! resulta de lo de la reactivación (¿?) de la ote nada de nada, que en unos días se arreglaría. Yo, que me olía lo que pasaba le dije que volviera a llamar y que preguntara únicamente si la cuenta estaba activa o no. Y lo que yo me pensaba, un mes después la cuenta aún está pendiente de activar porque la documentación no ha llegado. Un rato después de la conversación mi señora abrió su correo electrónico y se encontró con que ¡¡¡¡ mis suegros tienen que ir de nuevo a identificarse!!!, no lo podían haber dicho antes!! nos tienen un mes mareados a llamadas, a un tlfno.que no es gratis, nos mienten y nos pierden la documentación.
> 
> ...



A ver, dado el servicio nefasto yo no lo dudaba.... A mí me pasó que abrí la cuenta en una oficina llevando toda la documentación, y el de la oficina me dijo que ya podía ingresar dinero. Entonces decidí hacer una transferencia y el dinero no se reflejaba porque la cuenta estaba inactiva, ya que hasta que no llegara la documentación a madrid no la activaban. Al final le dije a la chica que me atendió, que si a las 14h de un viernes que me había fijado como tope no tenía el dinero reflejado en la cuenta ya activada, que me lo devolvieran en el mismo momento.

Por arte de magia poco después se activó la cuenta y con el dinero que llevaba retenido varios días.

A veces nos toman el pelo porque nos dejamos, pero yo tengo claro que siendo yo el que manda, me van a tocar los webs.


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (1 Feb 2010)

magister2000 dijo:


> A ver, dado el servicio nefasto yo no lo dudaba.... A mí me pasó que abrí la cuenta en una oficina llevando toda la documentación, y el de la oficina me dijo que ya podía ingresar dinero. Entonces decidí hacer una transferencia y el dinero no se reflejaba porque la cuenta estaba inactiva, ya que hasta que no llegara la documentación a madrid no la activaban. Al final le dije a la chica que me atendió, que si a las 14h de un viernes que me había fijado como tope no tenía el dinero reflejado en la cuenta ya activada, que me lo devolvieran en el mismo momento.
> 
> Por arte de magia poco después se activó la cuenta y con el dinero que llevaba retenido varios días.
> 
> A veces nos toman el pelo porque nos dejamos, pero yo tengo claro que siendo yo el que manda, me van a tocar los webs.



Pues sí, yo no entiendo como la gente se deja tomar el pelo, por favor, hay que protestar ante los abusos.


----------



## estalviador (2 Feb 2010)

Yo tenia pensado abrir una cuenta activa y un depósito en Activobank ya que me cumplió la semana pasada un depósito a 1 año de unoe al 5,1%.

La cuestión viene cuando acabé de rellenar el formulario de solicitud en la que me solicitan que mi mujer y yo pasemos a firmar la documentación. Este paso que parece tan sencillo, va a provocar que ni mi mujer ni yo podamos pasar a firmar ya que no abren los sábados. Creo que al final optaré por Tubancaja o bien la cuenta impuestos cero de ING que no son tan buenas pero que no me obligan a faltar a mi puesto de trabajo como minimo una vez (si algo fallase supongo que tendria que ir varias veces).


----------



## xaviermarin (3 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes, 

Confío en que cada vez más las empresas participen en estas conversaciones, como mínimo para transmitir a sus clientes que sus opiniones y comentarios (sean del tipo que sean) se están escuchando. 

Como comenta redx, está claro que para atender vuestras consultas individuales están el 902 22 84 86 y activobank.com. 

Me ha gustado ver las opiniones positivas y también las negativas, ambas con todos sus matices. Y tomar nota de ello. Gracias a todos.

Xavi


----------



## Amstrad (3 Feb 2010)

xaviermarin dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Confío en que cada vez más las empresas participen en estas conversaciones, como mínimo para transmitir a sus clientes que sus opiniones y comentarios (sean del tipo que sean) se están escuchando.
> 
> ...



gracias a ti por entrar al foro y defender la posición de la empresa. Te honra.
Como ves tenéis un gran trabajo por delante si queréis estar en el top de la banca online.
Suerte!


----------



## Buster (3 Feb 2010)

Xavier 'El avión' Marín.

¡Qué manera de pasar volando sobre las preguntas de tracyjan!


----------



## William_ (3 Feb 2010)

Y sobre las que le han formulado, mediante MP.


----------



## Don Defensor (21 Feb 2010)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup!


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Feb 2010)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Me registre por internet y cuando al terminar me solicitaban que fuera a una oficina a firmar no se que papeles los mande a tomar por culo. ¿ Eso es banca online ? Pues eso, que sigo en ING que por lo menos saben hacer las cosas bien.



Me autocito para continuar mi caso. De mi ultimo mensaje hace como unos 3 meses.

La semana pasada se me termino un deposito que tenia en ING al 3% asi que en vista de que no habia nada mejor me fui a una oficina del Sabadell a firmar la documentacion para abrir la cuenta activa. Me atendio una chica muy maja y en seguida termine con todo el papeleo.

A la salida llame a ING para que me hicieran la transferencia ya que debido al importe no era posible hacerlo por internet y sin ningun problema a los 2 dias tenia el dinero en la cuenta activa. Cree el deposito plus en 2 minutos y ahi esta mi dinero trabajando por mi.

Ahora veremos lo que pasa dentro de 3 meses cuando me disponga a sacar el dinero de la cuenta (si no me ofrecen nada mejor que la competencia).


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Mar 2010)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Me autocito para continuar mi caso. De mi ultimo mensaje hace como unos 3 meses.
> 
> La semana pasada se me termino un deposito que tenia en ING al 3% asi que en vista de que no habia nada mejor me fui a una oficina del Sabadell a firmar la documentacion para abrir la cuenta activa. Me atendio una chica muy maja y en seguida termine con todo el papeleo.
> 
> ...




Me esta hirviendo la sangre en estos momentos. Por casualidad me ha dado por entrar en la cuenta para ver si seguia alli mi deposito. Veo la posicion global y ahi aparece el deposito, tal y como estaba cuando lo cree hace una semana y poco. La sorpresa ha sido al pinchar encima del deposito para ver los detalles y me dice esto:

Operación no realizada
Z05756: Contrato bloqueado. Contacte con el servicio de Atención telefónica. 

He llamado al servicio de atencion pero el horario es solo hasta las 9 pm. Espero que sea un error de la web y que el deposito este formalizado a fecha 21 febrero que fue cuando lo cree y como no sea asi pienso denunciarlos a consumo o donde haga falta y por supuesto sacar inmediatamente todo el dinero de ahi.


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (4 Mar 2010)

megamik dijo:


> Pues nada, dada mi experiencia, aquí va mi ranking de bancos on-line:
> 
> *1. ING (y a años luz de distancia)
> 2. Uno-e
> ...



Yo añadiría Tubancaja.

A mi, Activobank me ha decepcionado enormemente. Ing está a un nivel extraordinario pero Tubancaja roza la excelencia. Uno-e y Openbank no los conozco.


----------



## rutilo (4 Mar 2010)

Buenas a todos. Mi primer mensaje. Os leo desde hace poco tiempo pero gracias a todos por los buenos consejos. Simplemente explicar que en mi caso no he tenido problemas con ActivoBank, salvo la molestia comentada por algunos foreros de tener que ir a firmar papeles para formalizar cuentas y depósitos.
Saludos!


----------



## Don Defensor (10 Jun 2010)

uuuuuuuuuuuup!!!


----------



## proximo (11 Jun 2010)

Yo llevo desde 2007 como cliente y sin problemas. 

Saludos


----------



## jolu (12 Jun 2010)

Buen,paso a contaros mi experiencia con activobank.

Me dispongo a abrir una cuenta remunerada que aunque da menos interés que un depósito para el escaso dinero que es no lo quiero tener bloqueado.
Relleno todos los datos desde la página web...y da error lanzando un mensaje de que la operación no se ha llevado a cabk, mañana probaré.

Al día siguiente vuelta a empezar,esta vez con éxito.
Espero un par de días y me dirijo a la oficina del Sabadell que yo mismo había elegido,tal como te exigen en la web para firmar los papeles.
Le comento a una señorita,poco simpática y con menos predisposición,para lo que vengo y la chica me contesta que ella no sabe nada de eso con la complicidad de su compañero que asiente.
Les explico que activobank es una filial que pertenece al Sabadell y que vengo porque me obligan,que me tienen que dar el contrato para firmarlo.

La chica,molesta y contrariada,hace una llamada a activobank y desde allí le dicen que tiene que hacer.Al cabo de un rato me saca el contrato por duplicado para firmar.Cuando me dispongo a leerlo,me comenta irritada que si "¿ahora vas a leerlo?",la miro con una media sonrisa y ganas de pegarle una patada en la boca(pero me viene a la mente mi paisana Aído y me freno).

Por supuesto lo leo.Para mi sorpresa los datos que coloque al rellenar la solicitud no coinciden con los allí expuestos,además me han abierto dos cuentas(se ve que el error que lanzó en mi primer intento fue obviado para ellos).
Interrogo a la chica que de donde han sacado otros domicilios de los dos titulares que somos, y que para que relleno una cosa si ellos ponen otra.

(los domicilios que aparecían eran de hace mas de 10 años.Ninguno de los dos titulares hemos tenido relación con esta empresa.Sobra decir que:
domicilio fiscal,domicilio de tráfico,domicilio municipal,tesorería general de la SS,domicilio de servicio de salud, están actualizados y son el que tengo en este momento...No,no las administraciones no se cruzan los datos,debe usted ir una por una)

Me marcho a casa.Como soy un santo y la chica me había caído bien,vuelvo a llamar a activobank y les explico "amablemente" que si yo escribo calle polla pues es calle polla y no avenida Don Manuel Echeverría y que no vuelvan a utilizar datos de terceros para rellenar formularios.De paso le comento de la predisponibilidad y conocimientos de su compi del Sabadell,me ruega que me espere al teléfono(me da igual yo no llamo al puto 902) y escucho la bronca que le pega a la inútil del banco.

Al día siguiente vuelvo a hacer la excursión al Sabadell,y tras leer los contratos y ver la cara de pitbull sarnoso y rabioso de la nena madurita,los firmo una vez conforme.

Por supuesto no paso la mierda que tengo,me espero a que la cuenta este activa.Dejo pasar unos días y llamo para corroborar que la cuenta esta activa con cero euros como aparece en la web.Exacto.

Hago una transferencia de la mierda que tengo pero que para mí es una mierda muy trabajada y efectivamente allí aparece.

Hasta aquí la apertura de cuenta.

Vamos por la tarjeta.
Solicito desde la web la tarjeta de débito,por supuesto entrando con mi nombre.Al final me lanza la web que acepta la petición y me sale a nombre del otro titular.Vuelta a llamar a activobank para comentarles como si entro con el nombre de pepito nabo ellos me ponen el del otro titular cristina almeja.
Me dicen que no me preocupe,pero por defecto sale el nombre del primer titular,pero que la tarjeta vendrá a mi nombre.

A esperar...



(sigue mas abajo)








(mas abajo)



Tras dos semanas,tiempo suficiente para que fabriquen la tarjeta en Pakistán y la traiga un moro en patera, llamo a activobank y me dicen que esta enviada.Joder.



(mas abajo)




Otra semana mas.Llamo y "esta enviada". Les pregunto que donde la han enviado temiendo lo peor,para mi sorpresa la han enviado a mi domicilio.Joder esto lo han hecho bien.



(mas abajo)


Otra semana.Llamo, "esta enviada". Les comento que si prefieren que vaya a buscarla,pero no captan la indirecta.


(mas abajo)


Hace unos días la recibí.Una tarjeta preciosa,rectangular con unos numeritos y MI NOMBRE,joder con mi nombre, que bien,han acertado.


Llamo por teléfono para activarla,ok sin problemas.

Desde la web solicito PIN,sin problemas.
Pregunto los limites,ok ya quisiera yo poder pasar los limites.Me dicen que cada vez que gaste 150 euros o mas(quien los tuviera) recibiré un SMS gratis.Pues bien.


Como podéis ver mi experiencia es positiva,por eso dentro de cuatro meses,si esto no peta antes o me he gastado la pasta,me voy a otro banco.

902 228 486 = 937 455 300 Os dejo el teléfono para que no os manguen por la cara mas de lo que se embolsan.

Bancolchón no me convence,ademas ese banco y el squirting se llevan mal.

Os compadezco a los que tenéis pasta que salvar porque estaréis gastando en almax y omeprazoles parte de vuestra "fortuna".


----------



## Amstrad (12 Jun 2010)

jolu dijo:


> Bancolchón no me convence,ademas ese banco y el squirting se llevan mal.



jaja que cachondo!

leyendo la experiencia aquí contadas y la mía propia creo que está claro que el principal problema de activobank es la incompetencia de los semifuncionarios que trabajan en las oficinas del Sabadell. Una pena.


----------



## luenma06 (3 Jun 2014)

Yo creo que en las sucursales te pueden mirar mal si contratas Activo Bank porque la banca online puede hacer que pierda su empleo.


----------

